# Swimmy My Crowntail



## Jai ullu (Apr 6, 2009)

Hope you like my pics of Swimmy. Hes a black, blue and orange crowntail and, to me, looks awesome!!! :-D


----------



## Tokyo (Apr 15, 2009)

Awwww Hes cute.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Gorgeous coloring!


----------

